# [GEN] Family of dog attack victim works to protect others - WBIR-TV



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wbir.com/news/local/story.aspx%3Fstoryid%3D57528%26catid%3D2&cid=0&ei=zUseSLDXGoyMyQTW49nHCw&usg=AFrqEzdwDP6T88DgSriSPNM61vaK5eUtrw">Family of <b>dog attack</b> victim works to protect others</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WBIR-TV, TN -</font> <nobr>23 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The family of a women mauled to death by pitbulls in Knox County are now working to prevent similar attacks. It's been almost six months since 21-year old <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

